# Red Devil Growth Rates



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

My Red Devil is about 4" long right now and still showing it's light yellow color. When do you think it will start turning pink? Also, when does it's nuchual hump begin to become noticeable? Also, what would you guys reccomend as tank size for it when it's a full adult?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

75g for a grown adult. Females may not get nuchal humps. Expect it to grow about half an inch a month if you take decent care of it. They don't necessarily turn pink, they range from pink to orange to yellow to white, with light-orange usually being the norm. Around 7" or so the nuchal hump of a male may become noticeable.


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

How do you identify which sex it is?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

grab it out of the tank and vent it, only sure fire way to tell


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

as lahot said, venting is the only way to tell with red devils.

http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm

have fun, if u want to bother with it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

awe man it is like being in sex ed class all over again :laugh:


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine grew about .5"-3/4" a month and didn't really turn pink till about 5.5".


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for your help. I'll keep an eye on him or her, as far as venting, as fun as that looks, I'm going to have to resist the urge to sexually assault my fish. It's color is beginning to lighten from when I first got him. What do you guys think is the best diet as far as boosting growth rate?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I read on a Red Devil site that the way to determine what sex it is to look at the size of its anal fin. The ones with bigger anals are females and the ones with smaller ones are males or vice versa.


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Do you happen to remember the address for the website you saw that on?


----------

